# Is AquaticLife Dual Lamp T5 HO Freshwater Light Fixture good?



## neueklare_ein (Jan 25, 2012)

*I am looking for a 20" T5 fixture, which is really tough. I found an odyssea one but most people ask me not to go for that...what about this one that I just found: AquaticLife Dual Lamp T5 HO Freshwater Light Fixture - 2 x 18W - 20 in.*


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Go to catalinaaquarium.com, call them (their number is in the top right hand corner of the website). They will make you a 20" T5HO fixture and customize it to your specs. I would have them put each bulb on it's own cord/switch, add hanging brackets, legs and a shield. This gives you lighting options. The fixtures all come with your choice of bulbs. I own 4 of their fixtures, can't recommend them enough.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the 20" T5 Dual Lamp T5HO fixture from AquaticLife but it is going to be a ton of light on a tank that small.

Not sure what it would cost at Catalina to get them to wire the bulbs so you could only run one at a time (or just to get a one bulb fixture) but it might be worth it.

I have the aquaticlife 20" fixture on a 16G bowfront and it is a TON of light. I ended up having to put in a bunch of floating plants (frogbit) in under to cut the light down to a reasonable level.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

madness said:


> Not sure what it would cost at Catalina to get them to wire the bulbs so you could only run one at a time (or just to get a one bulb fixture) but it might be worth it.


All my fixtures by them have each bulb on separate cords/switches, cost me 10$ extra per bulb. It's well worth the cost, lighting options is the key.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

The aquatic life fixtures have very good reflectors, perhaps i missed it, but what size tank is this going on, and the tanks dimensions?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I would categorize the Aquatic Life fixtures as being at the low or maybe medium end of the "high quality individual reflectors" scale.

Sort of entry level for the nice individual reflectors.

For planted tanks that still means that they usually have TOO much light. They don't waste a ton of light but they also don't need to have 99.9% rates or anything anyways.


----------



## neueklare_ein (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, all of you! 

Actually, I do not plan on owning a bigger tank in any time soon. As far as I know it's kinda hard to get a single strip T5. So, there really are just two options for me: double strip T5 or single strip T8, which I am using now but the light is way too low for my plants...There is a HUGE gap between the light intensity that is given by the two options. Since I am upgrading, I will probably get a double strip T5...I am thinking if I can do some little DIY to lower the light intensity...say, sticking strips of aluminium foil on my glass top? Sounds stupid but is it possible?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Your talking lighting options, that's why having each bulb on a separate cord/switch, hanging brackets and legs is so important to me. This way, you have the option to run one light for 4 hours, then the other light for 4 hours, or run one light for 8 hours, and have a mid day burst with the second light only being on 2-3 hours a day. Hanging brackets lets you hang the light in event the light is too low using the legs. If you decide you might want to try a different bio type, odds are you won't have to buy another light fixture. 

Next month I'm changing my 26g bow from lightly planted Tangy tank to a heavily planted tetra tank. My light fixture has all the above options. The only thing I'm going to have to purchase to redo this tank is a few fish and some PFS.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have an Aquaticlife fixture and it is a good quality light, fairly reasonably priced. You can diffuse the light, if you find it to be too much light by using frosted glass between the light and the tank, or window screening.

If the catalina lights are priced comparably, and you can afford them, then they would give you more options, since the bulbs can have separate cords/switches.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, if the price was comparable I would recommend getting customized lights from Catalina.

The Aquatic Life are just one of the best 'off the shelf' options.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

if you want to cut the light down, go to a hardware store and pick up some window screen netting and place that over the light, cuts the light intensity down by 30%


----------



## neueklare_ein (Jan 25, 2012)

To all of you: Thank you so much!


----------



## Pooch (May 2, 2011)

I just saw that Catalina Lights now offers a single bulb t5 hood with a great looking reflector. (Look at the left side of their website under "lighting"

Might be something to look at....


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Pooch said:


> I just saw that Catalina Lights now offers a single bulb t5 hood with a great looking reflector. (Look at the left side of their website under "lighting"
> 
> Might be something to look at....


Wow.

That is an awesome option. One I have been waiting for.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1834

A single T5HO fixture that doesn't cost 90% as much as a dual bulb fixture.


----------

